# Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 vs non EVO



## harshilsharma63 (May 15, 2013)

Hi, I building a pc for a friend. For the motherboard, I decided at Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0. But, availability is an issue (non EVO is available). Also, the EVO is causing some budget problem. So, is the non EVO okay to be used with FX 8350 or should I must go with the EVO?


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2013)

non evo is Ok but OC  will be limited - on the other hand evo offers a better OC capability.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 16, 2013)

So, the difference is just about overclocking (and more connectivity options of course)? My friend doesn't know anything overclocking and neither is he going to try in in near futre. So in that case, the non evo is okay?

So, the difference is just about overclocking (and more connectivity options of course)? My friend doesn't know anything overclocking and neither is he going to try in in near futre. So in that case, the non evo is okay?


----------



## Cilus (May 16, 2013)

Actually the EVO version offers better build quality than the standard version. It offers 6+2 VRM design compared to the 4+2 VRM of the normal version and also offers more number of solid capasitors. As a result they it can handle more voltage and power. Even if you're not overclocking, the better build quality offers more stability and longer life span.


----------



## onlytanmoy (May 16, 2013)

thanks for the clarification Cilus.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 16, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Actually the EVO version offers better build quality than the standard version. It offers 6+2 VRM design compared to the 4+2 VRM of the normal version and also offers more number of solid capasitors. As a result they it can handle more voltage and power. Even if you're not overclocking, the better build quality offers more stability and longer life span.


So, EVI is a better built board and is more stable, but is the non EVO lacks anywhere? I'm asking this because he (my friend) is already at the bleeding edge of his budget and if he asks for even 1k omore, the whole pc may get abandoned


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2013)

non evo is absolutely fine.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 19, 2013)

what is VRM??


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2013)

^do some basic google research. 

not everything will be spoonfed.


----------



## rkmohanty1357 (May 19, 2013)

^^ Thanks for the suggestion...
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------

